# مفاجأة المنتدي تعليم برنامج((Autodesk AutoCAD Revit Structure Suite 2010 )) للتحميل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني الاعزاء جئت اليوم لكم بمفاجأة اخري وهي برنامج الرسم بالتفاصيل الانشائية وهو غني عن التعريف 






Description:​ 
Autodesk® Revit® Structure software integrates a multimaterial physical model and an independently editable analytical model for more efficient structural analysis, design, and documentation.
Extend your Revit Structure design model and further deliver on BIM with Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis software and bidirectional linking to our industry-leading partner applications.​ 
وق سبق وانزلت برنامج​ 
Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2010_Multilingual_WIN_32bit​ 
وانزلت معه سلسلة تعليم فيديو وسوف اخصص هذا الجزء من المنتدي لتنزيل حلقات فيديو لبرنامج
REVIT وحلقات للربط بين البرنامجين لبيان كيفية استعمال برنامج REVIT في اظهار تفاصيل التسليح لبرنامج ROBOT ​ 
ارجو التفاعل من الاعضاء والتثبيت من المشرف​ 




​ 





depositfiles​ 

http://depositfiles.com/files/xzrxzrxft
http://depositfiles.com/files/6p2z45jjh
http://depositfiles.com/files/1va7n6s9d
http://depositfiles.com/files/77cdcviy6​ 

*and for the crack only*​ 

http://depositfiles.com/files/vmtv5wth6​ 

or mirrors​ 

*hotfile*​ 

http://hotfile.com/dl/284735/951d228/AAcRS2k10WiN.part1.rar.html​ 
http://hotfile.com/dl/284686/e33e4b5/AAcRS2k10WiN.part2.rar.html​ 
http://hotfile.com/dl/280539/56b389a/AAcRS2k10WiN.part3.rar.html​ 
http://hotfile.com/dl/284651/80c1335/AAcRS2k10WiN.part4.rar.html​ 

*and for the crack only*​ 

http://hotfile.com/dl/286631/c009995/PENo.rar.html​ 
or 
*FileFactory*​ 


http://www.filefactory.com/file/agchffe/n/AA_Revit_Suite_2010_x86_DVD_txt​ 


*Uploaded.To*​ 


http://ul.to/9kl3vq​ 


*NetLoad*​ 
http://netfolder.in/folder.php?folder_id=DPpGnQq​ 
Autodesk AutoCAD Revit Structure Suite 2010 x86x64 DVD | 1.6 GB​ 

*روابط أخري علي الرابيدشير ,,,والهوت فيل*​ 











*Download from HotFile*​ 
http://hotfile.com/dl/310836/41fb47f/emeien_13.ASD2010.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311117/64f0f68/emeien_13.ASD2010.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311146/d2436b3/emeien_13.ASD2010.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311171/508ba7b/emeien_13.ASD2010.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311192/1d25f49/emeien_13.ASD2010.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311214/c209f22/emeien_13.ASD2010.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311257/32dc53e/emeien_13.ASD2010.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311279/ab2808c/emeien_13.ASD2010.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311303/36ca370/emeien_13.ASD2010.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311325/a350350/emeien_13.ASD2010.part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311386/e4131e1/emeien_13.ASD2010.part11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311417/0d1013b/emeien_13.ASD2010.part12.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311455/e7078bd/emeien_13.ASD2010.part13.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311476/a44c899/emeien_13.ASD2010.part14.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311506/fb69e69/emeien_13.ASD2010.part15.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311537/8047905/emeien_13.ASD2010.part16.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311570/68ba703/emeien_13.ASD2010.part17.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311593/c9a4f0b/emeien_13.ASD2010.part18.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311622/a5b293d/emeien_13.ASD2010.part19.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311651/3fd497d/emeien_13.ASD2010.part20.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311684/ef01fff/emeien_13.ASD2010.part21.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311715/706f45b/emeien_13.ASD2010.part22.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311734/27d3bde/emeien_13.ASD2010.part23.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311747/f4da170/emeien_13.ASD2010.part24.rar.html​ 

OR
*Download from Rapidshare*​ 

for x86​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/223937733/rst2010_x86.nfo
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938095/rst2010_x86.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938229/rst2010_x86.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938203/rst2010_x86.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938086/rst2010_x86.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938089/rst2010_x86.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938120/rst2010_x86.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938076/rst2010_x86.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938078/rst2010_x86.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939137/rst2010_x86.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939166/rst2010_x86.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939123/rst2010_x86.r10
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939080/rst2010_x86.r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939130/rst2010_x86.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939114/rst2010_x86.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939077/rst2010_x86.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939075/rst2010_x86.r15
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939443/rst2010_x86.r16
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939437/rst2010_x86.r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939433/rst2010_x86.r18
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939458/rst2010_x86.r19
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939461/rst2010_x86.r20
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939486/rst2010_x86.r21
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939494/rst2010_x86.r22
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939509/rst2010_x86.r23
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939735/rst2010_x86.r24
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939756/rst2010_x86.r25
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939754/rst2010_x86.r26
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939760/rst2010_x86.r27
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939765/rst2010_x86.r28
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939795/rst2010_x86.r29
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939588/rst2010_x86.r30
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939857/rst2010_x86.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939624/rst2010_x86.sfv​ 


*and for x64*​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940102/rst2010_x64.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940111/rst2010_x64.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940099/rst2010_x64.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940093/rst2010_x64.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940108/rst2010_x64.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940115/rst2010_x64.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940179/rst2010_x64.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940350/rst2010_x64.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940404/rst2010_x64.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940433/rst2010_x64.r10
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940434/rst2010_x64.r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940428/rst2010_x64.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940439/rst2010_x64.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940436/rst2010_x64.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940492/rst2010_x64.r15
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940662/rst2010_x64.r16
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940736/rst2010_x64.r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940789/rst2010_x64.r18
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940784/rst2010_x64.r19
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940795/rst2010_x64.r20
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940790/rst2010_x64.r21
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940798/rst2010_x64.r22
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940898/rst2010_x64.r23
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940965/rst2010_x64.r24
http://rapidshare.com/files/223941015/rst2010_x64.r25
http://rapidshare.com/files/223941062/rst2010_x64.r26
http://rapidshare.com/files/223941073/rst2010_x64.r27
http://rapidshare.com/files/223941083/rst2010_x64.r28
http://rapidshare.com/files/223941085/rst2010_x64.r29
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940879/rst2010_x64.r30
http://rapidshare.com/files/223941221/rst2010_x64.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940909/rst2010_x64.sfv​ 

واخير اسالكم صالح الدعاء 
وانتظروني في مزيد من الدروس​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي مجهودك الدائم 
جزاك الله كل خير 
ولكن لي سؤال اين روابط الشرح بالظبط
واشكرك مره اخري


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز كما ذكرت سابقا​ 
وانزلت معه سلسلة تعليم فيديو وسوف اخصص هذا الجزء من المنتدي لتنزيل حلقات فيديو لبرنامج
revit وحلقات للربط بين البرنامجين لبيان كيفية استعمال برنامج revit في اظهار تفاصيل التسليح لبرنامج robot​ 
كما وضحت في الاعلي فان هذه المشاركة لتخصيص جزء لشرح البرنامج وعلاقته ببرنامج روبوت اما الروابط فهي تحت الاعداد​ 
اما عن صاحب العمل فان كلمة SMSMAAA 30 ماهي الا اسم لدخول المنتدي ولكن الاسم الحقيقي هو 

م/ ايمن محمد قنديل 

ولكنها مجرد كلمة مرور ولا يقصد بها الشخص 

مشكور علي الردود وجاري تحضير الدروس

ارجو المتابعة​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (30 يوليو 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> اخي العزيز كما ذكرت سابقا​
> 
> وانزلت معه سلسلة تعليم فيديو وسوف اخصص هذا الجزء من المنتدي لتنزيل حلقات فيديو لبرنامج
> revit وحلقات للربط بين البرنامجين لبيان كيفية استعمال برنامج revit في اظهار تفاصيل التسليح لبرنامج robot​
> ...


 
مشكور مهندس ايمن واسف علي الخطأ
ونحن في انتظار الشرح ومشكور مره اخري في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ibnmolok (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود
و أدعو الله أن يوفقك لما فيه خيرا للمسلمين


----------



## welly76 (30 يوليو 2009)

مجهود جدا رائع منكم وجزاك الله خيرا .... بس ايش الفرق بين 64 اكس و86 اكس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 يوليو 2009)

الدرس الاول 

http://www.4shared.com/file/121749080/7a98eb60/revit_to_robot__1_.html

وسوف تتم الدروس على نفس المشاركة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## م.طاهر (31 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله اكثر من رائع 
بالتوفيق اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 يوليو 2009)

أسأل الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## eng abdallah (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ................


----------



## محب الهندسة المدنية (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكور مهندس ايمن علي الشرح الرائع
وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الكبيرومشاركاتك المميزة جدا وكثر الله من امثالك 
ولو سمحت لي بالسؤال :
انا عندي برنامج Auto desk revit structure 2009 
فهل هو نفس البرنامج الذي ذكرتة حضرتك حيث لاحظت ان الاسم مختلف قليلا وكذلك واجهة البرنامج 
فهل استطيع الاستفادة من الدروس ام ماذا برجاء التوضيح 
ولك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 يوليو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الكبيرومشاركاتك المميزة جدا وكثر الله من امثالك
> ولو سمحت لي بالسؤال :
> ...


 

اخي العزيز يمكنك تحميل البرنامج من المشاركة او استعمال البرنامج الخاص بك فالاختلافات بسيطة واسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​


----------



## mdsayed (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رائع جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (2 أغسطس 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> اخي العزيز يمكنك تحميل البرنامج من المشاركة او استعمال البرنامج الخاص بك فالاختلافات بسيطة واسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا
> 
> 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم ووفقك لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة :12:


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم علي الردود الجميلة وجاري تحضير الدروس لرفعها علي المنتدي اليوم


----------



## أبو حازم (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخ أيمن وبارك بنياتك وعلمك وعملك فعلاً مجهود كنت منتظره من زمان
لي سؤال ؟
حسب علمي أن auto desk revit structure 2009 فقط للنمذجة وللتحويل إلى robot لكن 
Autodesk AutoCAD Revit Structure Suite 2010 أوسع من السابق ويحتوي على البرنامج الملحق بالرسم كزيادة على الأول .......برجاء تأكيد أو تصحيح معلوماتي والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 أغسطس 2009)

muhammad-s-k قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أخ أيمن وبارك بنياتك وعلمك وعملك فعلاً مجهود كنت منتظره من زمان
> لي سؤال ؟
> حسب علمي أن auto desk revit structure 2009 فقط للنمذجة وللتحويل إلى robot لكن
> autodesk autocad revit structure suite 2010 أوسع من السابق ويحتوي على البرنامج الملحق بالرسم كزيادة على الأول .......برجاء تأكيد أو تصحيح معلوماتي والسلام عليكم


 
مشكور اخي العزيز علي رأيك الكريم وهو فعلا صحيح ولكنني ذكرت اننا نستطيع العمل بالبرنامجين سواء ولكن هناك اختلافات بسيطة منها ماذكرت حضرتك .....

مشكور علي المشاركة المفيدة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.طاهر (6 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم ننتظر منك استكمال الدروس لانها مهمه جدا بالنسبه لنا 
مشكور وبالتوفيق


----------



## خالد الخشن (6 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خير عنا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*
كان لي استفسار ما الفرق بين البرامج الثلاثة
autocad robot structure
autocad revit structure
AutoCAD Structural Detailing


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أغسطس 2009)

*تمثيل مبني كامل من الالف الي الياء*

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اول مانبدأ به دروس البرنامج ملفين قيمين جدا وهي من موقع الشركة الام للبرنامج للتعرف علي البرنامج وامكنياته تمهيدا لبدأ الدروس أسال الله ان ينفعكم بها
​_بداية التعرف بالبرنامج_

http://www.synergis.com/download/2008/revit_structure/structuregsgenu.pdf



_تمثيل مبني كامل من الالف الي الياء_

رابط التحميل

http://www.synergis.com/download/2008/revit_structure/structuregsgenu.pdf


أسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا

وانتظروني في الدروس 

م / أيمن محمد قنديل
​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور مهندس ايمن علي مساعدتك لنا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة

اتمني من المشرف اضافة الروابط للمشاركة


----------



## التوأم (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا اخى ايمن فى الدنيا والاخيرة


----------



## مش لاقي (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خييييييييييير .


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (21 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عدت اليكم بروابط جديدة ومفيد في تعلم برنامج revit واهديها لاخواني 


http://usa.autodesk.com/company/building-information-modeling



وهذا الموقع يحوي الكثير والكثير الفيديوهات التعليمية والكتب عن البرنامج اسال الله ان ينفعكم بها

وانتظروني في الجديد


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

انتظروني اليوم في الجديد علي منتدانا 








اسالكم صالح الدعاء


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اكيد راح ننتظرك بفارغ الصبر اخي مهندس ايمن اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك لكل ما هو خير 
ولو ممكن توضيح بسيط اخي العزيز 
بالنسبة للصورة اعلاة اللي في مشاركتك هل هذا برنامج اخر مختلف عن revit structure ام ماذا 
برجاء التوضيح


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بالتاكيد اخي هذا برنامج مختلف تماما عن برنامج revit وسوف تجد الاختلافات في مشاركة بعنوان ((كل البرامج المطلوبة من المهندس المدني))

وفقك الله الي مايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*أسأل الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

رابط لكل مايخص برنامج الريفيت من شروحات وفيديو

http://www.torrentz.com/fade7b4fef57a18803ceb48986418e51c1953ed4


اتمني ان ينفعكم


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو الاستمرار


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

رابط لدروس جديدة من برنامج revit


http://www.4shared.com/file/96867058/a00d9f67/Mastering_Revit_Structure_2009.html


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور م ايمن علي الدرس الجديد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء الكرام الذين ابدعونا بردودهم الجميلة ومشاركاتهم الفعالة كل عام وانتم بخير

م/ايمن محمد قنديل*​


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي مجهودك الدائم 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## مهندس العاصمة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء الكرام الذين ابدعونا بردودهم الجميلة ومشاركاتهم الفعالة كل عام وانتم بخير

م/ايمن محمد قنديل*​


----------



## medo1919 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## بروف حسين (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى وننتظر منك المزيد لهزه الامة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 أكتوبر 2009)

انتظروني في المزيد من الشروحات علي منتدانا


----------



## odwan (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وألف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتميّز


----------



## mohmido (5 ديسمبر 2009)

أخ أيمن مشكور كثير...ولكن عندي طلب لو في الإمكان أن تخبرني أين أجد autocad structural detailing2010 باللغة الفرنسية و أكون شاكرا لك


----------



## mohmido (6 ديسمبر 2009)

plzzzzzzzzzzz can you tell me where i can find autocad structural detailing 2010 in french language Mr Aymen


----------



## حسن 59 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين جدا على المجهود ننتظر الشرح الكامل لبرنامح الريفت ستركتشر 2010


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

محهود رائع و مشكور جدااا وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء انتظروني قريبا جدا مع revit structures 2010


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 ديسمبر 2009)

والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم*​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء انتظروني قريبا جدا مع revit structures 2010


 
السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس ايمن ..............
اكيد راح ننتظرك بفارغ الصبر :79: خصوصا ان البرنامج مهم جدا ولم يتطرق اليةاحد في الشرح 
ولم يعطى حقة كما يجب .
نسأل الله ان يوفقك في اكمال الشروحات الخاصه بالبرنامج
"احبك في الله"


----------



## anoor1 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يزيدك علم


----------



## م/عبدالرحمن دبا (19 ديسمبر 2009)

_ارجو المساعدة في كيفية التحميل وبعدين ما وجدت الدورس التعليمية ارجو المساعدة ولكم كل الفضل ......... م/ عبدالرحمن دبا _


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010)) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169608.html


----------



## benaiche (12 يناير 2010)

I want learn revit 2010
kun you send mij document


----------



## nato (16 يناير 2010)

اخي السلام عليكم انا رغبت احمل autocadبس والله كل العنواين الي انت كاتبها مغلوطة ولا واحد رغب يفتح لي فارجوك ساعدني لاني احتاج هدا البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## حميد إبراهيم (24 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية


----------



## أبو حازم (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الحقيقة إني متابع مهتم لما تقدمه عزيزي مهندس أيمن لكن بودي معرفة كيفية تشغيل الملفات فالحقيقة أنها تعمل صوت فقط علماً بأني نزلت K-Lite_Codec_Pack_570_Mega.exe ولم تنفع العملية فهل هناك برنامج معين أم هناك حل أفيدوني أفادكم الله 
دمتم في رعاية الله وحفظه.


----------



## بكر الامير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا هندسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه 
بكر الامييييييييييير


----------



## طارق سرحان (29 أكتوبر 2010)

فين الموضوععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## boushy (6 أبريل 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ibrahem nenga (11 فبراير 2012)

alf shokr mohnds aymn


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

زادك علما وايمانا


----------

